# Anyway to prevent frosting.



## Nhaupt2 (May 31, 2016)

I recently made up a bunch of creamed honey out of my fall honey, since it crystalizes super fast anyways. I'm having some issues with frosting showing up, is there any way to prevent this? I know it isn't anything more than an aesthetics problem, but creamed honey is a hard enough sell to the uninitiated as it is. 

Sugaring https://imgur.com/gallery/2CImL5Z


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Selling creamed honey is all about samples. Then you recruit people asking for it. The frosting you speak about is a small thing unless you have big chunky crystals. Then it is ruined. Melt it totally down and reseed again.


----------

